# GIMP crasht unter Win98



## Layna (10. Juli 2005)

Hi.
Ok, kurz gefasst.. GIMP crasht bei mit, und zwar ohne erkennbares System.
Mein Recher hat Win98 SE (Ich WEISS das ist alles andere als optimal, aber der RECHNER läuft, und DAS willich NICHT ändern).
Die Fehlermeldung die den Crash ankündigt hängt unten dran... weiss da jemand weiter?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juli 2005)

Hast Du auch das GTK-Paket installiert oder nur den Gimp?

Der Fehler haengt mit Pango zusammen, und ich denke, das wird im GTK-Paket sein.


----------



## Layna (10. Juli 2005)

GTK ist in der aktuellsten Version installiert.. hatte extra nochmal nachgeguckt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juli 2005)

Hmm, laut der Website von Gimp fuer Win32 sollte der Gimp auch unter Win98 laufen.
Falls Gimp2.2/GTK2.6 nicht laeuft, vielleicht mal Gimp2.0/GTK2.4 oder Gimp1.2/GTK1.3 probieren.


----------

